# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Ghét là ra tay, bất cần hậu quả!

## ketsat

*Ghét là ra tay, bất cần hậu quả!*>>chuyện lạ
Nghe những phạm nhân trẻ tuổi nói về động cơ ra tay giết người chắc hẳn ai cũng thảng thốt: đơn giản thế sao? Và họ đang trả giá cho những phút giây thiếu suy nghĩ ấy của mình trong trại giam.
>>iphone5 
Một số phạm nhân trẻ, tuổi đời chỉ hơn 20 mà chúng tôi gặp tại trại giam Thủ Đức đều gây án chỉ vì ganh ghét, cần tiền đi vũ trường, bị “cướp bồ”... Phần lớn cho biết lúc đó chẳng hề suy nghĩ gì, chỉ làm cho bõ tức.
>>vang sjc
*Gi**ết c**ả b**ạn thân*
“Lúc cầm dao đâm bạn, em chỉ nghĩ cho bõ tức chứ không hề lo hậu quả về sau. Bây giờ em hối hận, muốn làm lại từ đâu nhưng khi nghĩ đến chuyện ra tù quay trở lại cuộc sống bình thường sao thấy khó quá”, H.T.T., nữ phạm nhân quê Đồng Nai, đang thụ án tại trại giam Thủ Đức (Bình Thuận), vừa nói vừa nức nở.
>>tin tuc
Chuyện của H.T.T. khiến nhiều người lạnh lưng vì mức độ dã man của hành vi phạm tội. Cả hai chơi với nhau từ nhỏ, coi nhau như chị em dù “mẹ cấm em chơi với bạn đó vì sợ em bị lôi kéo, dụ dỗ vào việc ăn chơi, đua đòi rồi hư hỏng”.
>>tỉ giá ngoại tệ
H.T.T. kể: “Trong nhóm chơi có bạn bỏ học rồi hút chích nhưng em thấy không sao. Mẹ càng cấm đoán em càng muốn bung khỏi gia đình để theo bạn bè. Cho đến một ngày T. phát hiện người bạn thân thường xuyên “cướp” người yêu của mình, lại hay đi nói xấu mình với bạn bè nhưng rồi cũng bỏ qua, “thôi kệ”.
>>tin tức
Tới lúc “chịu hết nổi”, trong một lần nạn nhân đến nhà T. chơi, T. bỗng dưng uất ức, sẵn dao đâm hàng chục nhát vào người bạn. Sau khi giết bạn, T. nói mình không sợ gì cả, bình tĩnh tìm cách phi tang. “Lúc đó em thấy nó chết là đáng. Phải mất một năm sau đó em mới thấy ghê tởm hành vi của mình”, T. cho biết. T. bị kết án 18 năm tù giam và mới vào trại giam hơn ba năm. 
>>iphone 5


Nữ phạm nhân ở trại giam Thủ Đức trở về phòng sau một ngày lao động - đa số họ đều rất trẻ.

----------

